# C&C Generals PC-Mac LAN?



## iHaris (Jul 16, 2006)

I was try to play generals in Pc-Mac LAN but did not work...is it possible, and how?

Tnx!


----------



## Damrod (Jul 16, 2006)

A more detailed description of the situation, your setup and what you tried would help A LOT to point out valid and useful to the point advie 

Some very general points to check out:


Can the Computers connect outside the game? Can you for example ping the Windows machine and vice versa?
If not: Is your network configured the right way (subnet mask etc)?
Is the firewall configured so that the game can access the necessary ports?
Do you have the same game version of your Windows using pal?

That are the points I could think off without any more detailed information on your problems


----------



## iHaris (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, i can share files...the same version of the game - cant' be, because the are not the same patches/updates for PC and Mac, at least i was unable to find him, i got latest for both however, but i was just wondering is it possible anyhow...if is, i will find a way, but i don't want to loose time for trying for nothing.


----------



## Damrod (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm 100% sure it's possible. Look in the release notes for the Mac patches. Usually there is something along the lines like "brings the Mac Version up to par with PC Version X.Y". 

If you can just not find him inside the game, but can in the normal system environment, it has to be something with the game. I would look into the version thingy again, that is probably the most  obvious thing to tackle IMO.


----------



## iHaris (Jul 16, 2006)

I just read, people said on some forums that it can't be done, explanaiton is; different binaries codes, or something like that :S

Hm, i will still tryin'


----------



## cyprus mac man (Aug 15, 2006)

hey, anyone wana put up a copy on Limewire so i can get it? i mean, im kinda not in a country where they sell macs let alone games for em, and i wont be back anytime soon...


----------



## shelbydodgeimp (Aug 15, 2006)

It cant be done.

I know, i have BOTH the mac and PC version legally and play them at LANs all the time with my friends.

Basically Aspyr does the EA game title ports to mac OS and is too lazy to do it the correct way (aka they will port multiplay, but make it so macs can only play with other macs).

It sucks but, nothing we consumers can do about it unless Aspyr or EA come to their senses.

Aspyr's own website hints at the reality that you can only play with other macs:
http://www.aspyr.com/games.php/mac/ccg/

Go to system requirements and it mentions it in the fine print.

Its too bad really, macs would be a great gaming platform if they had the software and 3rd party support that PC users get. When you have companies like Aspyr doing the ports- but not letting us play with PCs, its only hurting apple's ability to be compititive in gaming (and thats without getting into titles not offered for macs which are offered for pcs).

Homeworld 2 is the same way (again an Aspyr EA port).


----------



## Dutch (Sep 13, 2006)

cyprus mac man said:


> hey, anyone wana put up a copy on Limewire so i can get it? i mean, im kinda not in a country where they sell macs let alone games for em, and i wont be back anytime soon...


Hi Cyprus Mac Man! You never walk alone... I'm also in Cyprus and a Mac user since the Mac IIci (OS 6), now OS 10.4.7 on a PowerBook G4. BTW did you get your copy of LimeWire?


----------

